# Kobo's Trivia Contest - New Contest feb!



## MariaESchneider

I'll just use this same thread--new contest started this past week! You can go back and play the days you've missed. 
The best news is they are giving away various prizes this time.

Here's how the contest works:

I've been an affiliate for Kobobooks for a while and as such, I always post on my blog about the Trivia contests they have. You enter once a day and always get a coupon good for books at their store (The Coupons don't usually work on major publisher books, but do on rare occasions.) This particular contest they are also randomly giving away e-readers.

They also do a grand prize pack at the end for those who play all the way through, but I don't know much about that because sadly, I have not won yet...

At the blog, we usually play and help each other out with the answers. I post coupons that I won't be using in the comments trail too--I use three or four at the most, but I play every day.

Trivia Contest

You're welcome to join us at the blog or just go try to win a Kobo reader!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

That does look like a neat contest. Is the registration for that contest completely separate from one's regular book-buying and/or author account with Kobo?


----------



## MariaESchneider

Yes, the registration is separate--and must be done for every contest (someone said that's a law in Canada--they either can't keep the info or you have to opt in to the contest or something.)  They have NEVER used my email address or other to spam.  I don't even think there's an opportunity to sign up for their deals newsletter with the contest.  

The only emails I get from them are the coupons--they tell you when you win what it is and they email you a copy (oh, and when you register for the contest they welcome you.)

The trivia questions are different for those playing in the UK...so there are no answers on the blog for those because I'm in the US!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Do you know what they mean when they say the coupon codes can only be used on "select titles" on Kobo? I didn't see a link to a list of eligible titles, or price/publisher criteria, or anything else to clarify what that means.

I have four of my own books on Kobo, and I'm wondering if they're eligible or not for the coupon codes. If so, I would rather offer the codes to others and suggest my own books as an optional way to use the codes.


----------



## MariaESchneider

There's an image on my blog in the comments trail that tells you how to check, but your titles are probably eligible. Let me get the link to it.

http://www.bearmountainbooks.com/home/bargains-and-first-draft-update/

In the comments of that post, someone asked about whether a book qualified or not. You can see the instructions for figuring it out. I need to repost that somewhere for the trivia because I get asked that a lot!


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Ah, I see. Thanks! They could make that more clear in their terms, or in the follow-up emails they send with the codes. Good to see that mine are eligible -- well, except the free one!


----------



## MariaESchneider

They have various sales and various lists.  Last week they had a 90 percent off sale--and it is always special books.  They have 30 percent sales as well--another special list.  I think most of us who buy there figure out pretty quickly that coupons and sales are always special lists.  They aren't very clear and when you use the coupons, you actually press "pay" AND THEN enter the coupon on the final screen.  At least that is the way it works in the US.  So the first time I purchased there I had to email a buddy of mine.  I was sooooo certain I wasn't going to get to use my coupon!  But it did work.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Rather than start a new thread I just updated the first post on this one--there's a new contest going.  Coupons, readers, grand prizes.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Another new contest and this time there are two separate ones--if you live in the UK or Canada there is a separate link from the US link.  Check my blog for the links or if anyone is still following this thread I will post the links in the first post.

There is a grand prize of an H2O this time (along with cash).  The trivia is "spooky!"


----------



## MariaESchneider

See first post--new contest going for Dec and they are finally giving away a bunch of readers!  There is still a grand prize as well.


----------



## SusieQ

Hmmm...today is the 21st and when I click on your link it tells me the contest is closed?  
Susie


----------



## MariaESchneider

SusieQ said:


> Hmmm...today is the 21st and when I click on your link it tells me the contest is closed?
> Susie


Oh sorry! That is the original contest link I posted--I've updated the link. My apologies. Here is the latest contest link here as well:

http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=c*Rz*soY0y8&subid=&offerid=361251.1&type=10&tmpid=9309&RD_PARM1=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.kobo.com%2Fcontest%3Fname%3Dbestof2014us

You can go back through and play each day through today for the days you missed as well. You'll at least get a coupon for each question. Maybe...you'll win an H2O!!! Who knows!


----------



## SusieQ

Just won coupons so far but fingers crossed for an reader! Thanks for updating the link!!
Susie


----------



## MariaESchneider

SusieQ said:


> Just won coupons so far but fingers crossed for an reader! Thanks for updating the link!!
> Susie


Sure thing! If you have coupons you aren't planning on using, some of us post the extra on my blog on the kobo trivia post (don't feel obligated). You can post extras here too and I'm sure people who want them can use them. The codes are SINGLE use--so one book, one person! Merry Christmas!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Here's the link for January contest in the US:

http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=c*Rz*soY0y8&subid=&offerid=361251.1&type=10&tmpid=9309&RD_PARM1=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.kobo.com%2Fcontest%3Fname%3Daficionadous

The first trivia answer is Steinback!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Here's the link for Feb 2015:

Trivia Contest

Answer to the first question (today) is b.


----------

